# Morel Sneakers!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.zazzle.com/mushroom_hunting_high_tops_too_shoes-167182845593757205


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

:lol: Thats crazy man!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Neet, but paying almost $70 for a pair of $15 sneekers is indeed CARZY!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I just ordered 3 pairs!!
Should hold me for the season.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

for that kinda money they better be water proof.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Keds high top canvas sneakers without a custom design pattern, retail for $50 on their website.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here's something to help those sneekers smell good too !!

http://www.sheersoycandles.com/products/morel-mushroom-soy-candle


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

And the clothes to go with them...

*http://www.morelcamo.com/camo.html*


----------

